# Arby's Cajun Fish Review....



## kleenex (Dec 31, 2018)

This is new for the few month time period.

For me the price for just the sandwich alone was 3.49.   I was able to get the small meal for 6.69

I do see Arby's is including the Fish sandwich in a 2 for a certain price deal.

The sandwich includes a so called Cajun remoulade sauce.

I say I would have liked some more sauce on it as it was not bad at all and had some good flavor to it.

The fish was really good as always though.

I have to give this fast food item a big thumbs up and a must try.


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 31, 2018)

About twice a year I crave an Arby's Classic Roast Beef sandwich.. It was a favorite when I was younger.. 

I doubt I'd try their fish sandwich tho.. 

Ross


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 31, 2018)

My favorite is the classic Arby's Beef & Cheddar. Haven't had one in a while, though, as I don't eat much fast food (but admittedly I'm a Taco Bell addict and even that I don't eat often).

However, I've had the regular crispy fish sandwich from Arby's that pops out every year at Lent and that one is good. But I don't like cajun anything, so this one doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 31, 2018)

Linda0818 said:


> My favorite is the classic Arby's Beef & Cheddar. Haven't had one in a while, though, as I don't eat much fast food (but admittedly I'm a Taco Bell addict and even that I don't eat often).
> 
> However, I've had the regular crispy fish sandwich from Arby's that pops out every year at Lent and that one is good. But I don't like cajun anything, so this one doesn't appeal to me.


I guess you could say that the beef and cheddar is my “favorite” at Arby’s, too.

The thing is, I’ll order one, it’s gross, so I don’t order from Arby’s again for about 6 months. Then I start thinking, “mmmm, Arby’s sounds good!” and the cycle repeats.

Their gyros aren’t too bad, though, when they’ve got them.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 31, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I guess you could say that the beef and cheddar is my “favorite” at Arby’s, too.
> 
> *The thing is, I’ll order one, it’s gross, so I don’t order from Arby’s again for about 6 months. Then I start thinking, “mmmm, Arby’s sounds good!” and the cycle repeats.*
> 
> Their gyros aren’t too bad, though, when they’ve got them.



I do the same thing. But the Beef & Cheddar isn't the sandwich I have a problem with. Probably because it's got the cheese sauce and the red sauce on there, so it masks how horribly salty their meats are. 

That's the part I have a problem with. Including the gyros. I tried the turkey gyro a couple of times, but couldn't finish it because of how salty the meat was. But, like you, I get that craving every so many months and go back. Eat half of any cold cut sandwich (except, again, the Beef & Cheddar - for whatever reason I can finish that one) and pitch the rest out because it's too salty to eat.

The regular fish sandwich at Lent, however, I can usually finish.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 31, 2018)

Here is the thing about cajun... everybody is doing it these days, but very few are doing it right. I lived in cajun country for ten years, and learned about cajun food from real cajun mamas and maw maws. 

Real cajun is simple, yet so many cooks outside of cajun country don't understand it. People assume it is just a bunch of hot spices. It's not.

Cajun seasoning is a flavor profile that is hard to explain. Yes, it has heat, but it is not "in your face" heat. It creeps up on you. It doesn't make your mouth burn, but it does make your neck sweat. Real cajun food is very earthy, and very full of flavor. It is comfort food invented by poor people living in the lowlands of Southwest Louisiana. 

It is not the same as Creole food, which comes from just East of cajun country. They share a lot of seasonings, but some ingredients and the taste are different. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94VaS-riPjw

I lived in cajun country, so I know more about that food than Creole food. I like both, but am more nostalgic for cajun food. 

If you don't like cajun, you have probably never actually had real cajun, because real cajun is so hard to find outside of cajun country. 

If you like face melting spices, and that's what cajun means to you, then you haven't had real cajun. 

CD


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm a complete wimp when it comes to spicy food. I don't like it at all.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 1, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I'm a complete wimp when it comes to spicy food. I don't like it at all.



Just a wild guess... you love Chick-fil-a? 

CD


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 1, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Just a wild guess... you love Chick-fil-a?
> 
> CD



Well, I can't answer that because I've never eaten there.


----------



## kleenex (Jan 1, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I'm a complete wimp when it comes to spicy food. I don't like it at all.



Well Cajun remoulade sauce was not spicy at all.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 1, 2019)

kleenex said:


> Well Cajun remoulade sauce was not spicy at all.



Ahh, okay, so the sauce is the Cajun part then? I thought maybe the fish itself was infused with Cajun spices.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 1, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Ahh, okay, so the sauce is the Cajun part then? I thought maybe the fish itself was infused with Cajun spices.



It probably is seasoned with some cajun seasonings. But, if done right, it is not to0 heavy with heat. 

Remoulade is not spicy (hot) at all. 

CD


----------



## CraigC (Jan 2, 2019)

Remoulade over mystery fish (probably talapia from SE Asia) on a bun, a "Cajun" fish sandwich doesn't make. Try a catfish Po' Boy on fresh French bread, dressed. Garbage food places always basterdize real food.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 2, 2019)

caseydog said:


> It probably is seasoned with some cajun seasonings. But, if done right, it is not to0 heavy with heat.
> 
> Remoulade is not spicy (hot) at all.
> 
> CD



Most likely, I would ask that the sauce be left off altogether. But trying one probably isn't in my future, as I've cut way back on fatty (especially fried) foods, per doctors orders, so I better stick with baked fish for now. Something like this would be a rare treat.



CraigC said:


> Remoulade over mystery fish (probably talapia from SE Asia) on a bun, a "Cajun" fish sandwich doesn't make. Try a catfish Po' Boy on fresh French bread, dressed. Garbage food places always basterdize real food.



I love catfish. Growing up in Columbus, we also had a place at Lake Erie and would spend our summers there. The fish frys with the catfish, perch and walleye were simply amazing. I didn't care for the perch (way too 'fishy' for my taste) but the catfish and walleye was scrumptious and Po' Boys were a normal thing. Catfish is my favorite Po' Boy of all, but I also love shrimp and fried oysters.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 2, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Most likely, I would ask that the sauce be left off altogether. But trying one probably isn't in my future, as I've cut way back on fatty (especially fried) foods, per doctors orders, so I better stick with baked fish for now. Something like this would be a rare treat.


Remoulade sauce is of French origin. It's not hot at all. This is my favorite recipe for it: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f76/ginger-remoulade-for-fish-94201.html

I serve it with grilled or baked fish.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 2, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Remoulade sauce is of French origin. It's not hot at all. This is my favorite recipe for it: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f76/ginger-remoulade-for-fish-94201.html
> 
> I serve it with grilled or baked fish.



Hmmm, that doesn't sound too bad at all.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 2, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Hmmm, that doesn't sound too bad at all.


I'd venture to say it's good


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 2, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I'd venture to say it's good



Just may have to try that sometime, thanks


----------



## kleenex (Jan 2, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Ahh, okay, so the sauce is the Cajun part then? I thought maybe the fish itself was infused with Cajun spices.




Not at Arby's.    The fish is going to be same weather you pick it up as a regular fish sandwich with tarter sauce on the regular bun, Kings Hawaiian bun with the tarter sauce, or the regular bun with the Cajun sauce.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 2, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Remoulade sauce is of French origin. It's not hot at all. This is my favorite recipe for it: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f76/ginger-remoulade-for-fish-94201.html
> 
> I serve it with grilled or baked fish.



Thank you, GG.. I do believe we will like that... Saved

Ross


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 2, 2019)

kleenex said:


> Not at Arby's.    The fish is going to be same weather you pick it up as a regular fish sandwich with tarter sauce on the regular bun, Kings Hawaiian bun with the tarter sauce, or the regular bun with the Cajun sauce.



Got it


----------



## Caslon (Jan 2, 2019)

Of all the fast food joints serving a fish sandwich, McDonalds is the clear winner with me.  It's simply made.  All the other joint's fish sandwiches just don't make it with me. I've not tried Chick-fil-a's fish sandwich yet.  Burger King and Jack in the Box and Carls Jr. fish sandwiches are kinda awful compared to McDonalds  fish sandwich.  I'm bummed that McDonalds stopped the Friday Fish Sandwhich  discount at most locations near me.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 2, 2019)

Caslon said:


> Of all the fast food joints serving a fish sandwich, McDonalds is the clear winner with me.  It's simply made.  All the other joint's fish sandwiches just don't make it with me. I've not tried Chick-fil-a's fish sandwich yet.  Burger King and Jack in the Box and Carls Jr. fish sandwiches are kinda awful compared to McDonalds  fish sandwich.  I'm bummed that McDonalds stopped the Friday Fish Sandwhich  discount at most locations near me.



I've always loved the Filet O' Fish. Without cheese. I don't think cheese belongs on a fish sandwich. But that's just me.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 2, 2019)

Caslon said:


> Of all the fast food joints serving a fish sandwich, McDonalds is the clear winner with me.  It's simply made.  All the other joint's fish sandwiches just don't make it with me. I've not tried Chick-fil-a's fish sandwich yet.  Burger King and Jack in the Box and Carls Jr. fish sandwiches are kinda awful compared to McDonalds  fish sandwich.  I'm bummed that McDonalds stopped the Friday Fish Sandwhich  discount at most locations near me.



During Lent, _Wendy's_ has a Pacific Cod Filet sandwich that is quite tasty. Much better than MickyD's, IMO.

CD


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 2, 2019)

caseydog said:


> During Lent, _Wendy's_ has a Pacific Cod Filet sandwich that is quite tasty. Much better than MickyD's, IMO.
> 
> CD



I've had that one and it's pretty darn tasty. 

I think the Filet O' Fish at McDonald's (which is something I haven't had in a couple of years now) is a 'childhood' taste for me. To this day, I also love their plain hamburgers. 

Fast food is a rare treat, but, about once a year, I get the infamous "Big Mac Attack" and have to go get one.


----------



## Addie (Jan 3, 2019)

I always ask what kind of fish are they serving and its origin. I am very suspicious of Tilapia. A lot of it comes from Vietnam, Cambodia and other Asian markets. I read an article many moons ago about the Asian fish industry. There were pictures of the harbors where Tilapia is maintained in nets. The harbor was covered in trash. Cambodia harbor was the worst. The article stated that the government had been trying to get the harbor cleaned up. To date (of the article) they were having very little success.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 3, 2019)

Addie said:


> I always ask what kind of fish are they serving and its origin. I am very suspicious of Tilapia. A lot of it comes from Vietnam, Cambodia and other Asian markets. I read an article many moons ago about the Asian fish industry. There were pictures of the harbors where Tilapia is maintained in nets. The harbor was covered in trash. Cambodia harbor was the worst. The article stated that the government had been trying to get the harbor cleaned up. To date (of the article) they were having very little success.



We are lucky that fish and other seafood in a grocery store has to be labeled with it's country of origin. But, restaurants and fast food joints don't have to tell us where their fish comes from. 

CD


----------



## JustJoel (Jan 3, 2019)

Here’s a video I found on YouTube about Mickey D’s fillet o’ fish. It’s a bit long (about 10 minutes), but I found it interesting.

I like the fillet o’ fish the same way I like Arby’s beef and cheddar. Until I order one. Then I’m over it for about half a year. The tartar sauce is cloying, and the fish is never crunchy, probably because it’s been sitting under a heat lamp wrapped in paper.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 3, 2019)

Addie said:


> I always ask what kind of fish are they serving and its origin. I am very suspicious of Tilapia. A lot of it comes from Vietnam, Cambodia and other Asian markets. I read an article many moons ago about the Asian fish industry. There were pictures of the harbors where Tilapia is maintained in nets. The harbor was covered in trash. Cambodia harbor was the worst. The article stated that the government had been trying to get the harbor cleaned up. To date (of the article) they were having very little success.


That's outdated. Tilapia production has improved a lot since many moons ago. It's raised in more locations around the world now, and much of it is classified as a Best Choice by Seafood Watch. Using the effluent as agricultural fertilizer is an environmentally friendly way to manage this fishery.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 3, 2019)

caseydog said:


> We are lucky that fish and other seafood in a grocery store has to be labeled with it's country of origin. But, restaurants and fast food joints don't have to tell us where their fish comes from.
> 
> CD


There is often detailed information on their websites, though.


----------

